# XPS-1 Phono Preamp: Emotiva



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks like Emotiva came out with what they are calling a "High Performance Phono Preamp". This is a very competitive market in what is now in my opinion a 'niche' product world of LP listeners. Their price is very competitive and the unit looks well built. 

Has anyone already tried this product? I'm just curious. I'm still using a Nakamichi CA-5AII pre-amp for my turntable (and other analog equipment such as R-R), then attach one of it's outputs to my processor. What I like about this unit it that it has a lot of flexibility for the price (for MM or MC and you can configure the load impedance on the moving coil input, something not found in may small phono preamps. It has very respectable specs with a S/N of MM>96db and MC>79db. Check the info below.

Check their website:

http://shop.emotiva.com/collections/processors/products/xps-1-phono-stage





























From their website:

Do you have a large collection of vintage records? Or are you tempted by the ongoing vinyl revival? If so, the XPS-1 high-performance phono preamp is exactly what you need to breathe new life into your analog media. With high precision and low noise, the XPS-1 is perfect for connecting a turntable to any line stage, preamp, or other audio equipment with line-level RCA inputs.
Advanced Design for Exceptional Performance
The XPS-1 takes its cues from Emotiva’s precision line-level equipment, with high-quality components throughout the signal path for accurate RIAA equalization, extremely low noise for even low-output cartridges, and vanishingly low distortion. Special attention was paid to the low-noise power supplies; both the external highly regulated AC supply and the individual switching supplies within the XPS-1.
Flexibility for a Broad Range of Cartridges
The circuitry in the XSP-1 is designed to provide the optimum gain and noise performance for both Moving Magnet (MM) and Moving Coil (MC) cartridges. You can configure the load impedance on the Moving Coil input to achieve the best sound for your particular cartridge.
Small and Affordable—Ideal for Multiple Turntables
Best of all, the XPS-1’s performance doesn’t come at a high price, and its small size makes it the ideal companion for your turntable, without sacrificing rack space. Have multiple turntables? Get an XPS-1 for each, and prepare yourself for sweeping vistas of beautiful analog sound—with 21st Century performance!
The new sound of vinyl: XPS-1.

FEATURES

Combines superb analog sound quality with excellent technical performance.
Precise equalization to the standard RIAA curve (within +/- 0.25 dB).
Support for both Moving Magnet (MM) and Moving Coil (MC) cartridges.
User selectable termination impedance for Moving Coil cartridges.
Exceptional signal-to-noise ratio and very low distortion.
Sophisticated multi-stage power supply for superior noise performance.
All metal case for ruggedness and excellent immunity from noise and interference.
Convenient form factor for placement close to the turntable.
Gold plated solid brass input connectors, output connectors, and ground terminal.
Ideal for adding high-quality phono inputs to any stereo preamp or pre/pro.
Small and economical enough  that you can use one for each turntable.

nput Impedance: 
MM: 47k Ohms 
MC: user selectable between 47, 100, 470, 1k Ohms
Gain: 
MM: 40 dB 
MC: 60 dB
Frequency Response: 
MM: RIAA + / - 0.12 dB, 20 Hz - 20 kHz 
MC: RIAA + / - 0.25 dB, 20 Hz - 20 kHz
Signal to Noise Ratio (S/N; A weighted): 
MM: > 96 dB 
MC: > 79 dB
THD: 
MM: <0.0075 % @ 1 kHz; < 0.02%, 20 Hz - 20 kHz 
MC: <0.006 % @ 1 kHz; < 0.05%, 20 Hz - 20 kHz


----------



## antoninus9 (Nov 25, 2013)

I too would like to hear more about this product from someone who owns it.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

I like Emotiva, they are nice folks and provide a very good product irrespective of price.
I have not met with this phono pre amp yet, but may have to take a closer look.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Please let us know if you do, I may pick up one myself but don't actually need one at the moment.


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Please Ray, don't wait on me, It may take awhile or not....I never really know.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Savjac said:


> Please Ray, don't wait on me, It may take awhile or not....I never really know.


 That's a good one...

I'll let you know if I do - when I actually have the time to do some testing and compare to what I use as phono pre-amp (as mentioned, a Nakamichi CA-5IIA - Very good pre-amp section with selectable capacitance and resistance).


----------

